# Pup saves Kid from Bees



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hero Pooch Saves Allergic Boy From Bee Swarm


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Way to go "Pinky"!!!! Getting stung more than 40 times is brutal Man's best friend.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, her name reminded me of Pinky and The Brain lol. :rofl:
Glad the pup and kid are safe


----------

